
Azure: More GPUs, more power, more intelligence - GordonS
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/more-gpus-more-power-more-intelligence/
======
GordonS
I notice there is no pricing mentioned. Actually, I can't seem to find pricing
anywhere for their existing GPU offerings?

